# Question: Need to connect two analog 7.1 outputs



## bermanjd (Feb 15, 2008)

I would like to connect two 7.1 analog DVD players up to one processor. How can I connect two analog 7.1 outputs into one 7.1 input processor? I can only think of using a 2 to1 pigtail connector for each input, but isn't that going to feed back into the other unit (although it will be powered off at that time)?

Any thought / suggestions ?

thanks,
Joe :coocoo:


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Joe, and welcome to the Shack!

Yeah, I don't think you want to use a simple splitter for that. You want to use a switch of some sort.

Here's the Zektor model. I understand that these are really nice switches, but a little pricey at $599.

I looked around at some other sites, but I couldn't find what I was looking for. I think you might be able to accomplish 5.1 switching with a component video switcher, but you'll have to look around a bit.

Good luck.


----------



## bermanjd (Feb 15, 2008)

Otto,
thank you for the reply. How would a Component switcher (3 inputs) function? Wouldn't I need three of them to accomplish switching 8 inputs?

Joe


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Well, I was thinking if perhaps you only needed to do 5.1 (even though you said 7.1, I know) there are some component switches out there that will switch (I think) six at a time: three for component, two for L/R audio, and one for another (perhaps composite video?). But I was looking around for it this morning, and I couldn't find anything. 

So, yeah, if you need to do 7.1, you'd have to have at least two of those switches... 

Sorry I couldn't find anything better...


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Can you elaborate on why one cant be a digital connection?


----------



## bermanjd (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a DVD-A / SACD player and I want to add a Blu-Ray player that will be doing the decoding and outputing via the 7.1 analog outputs. Although I have read that Pioneer is coming out with a player that will decode DVD-A / SACD and the newer HR audio formats in 7.1 all being output via analog. My process does not accept HDMI. :sad:


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

So if you run Analog inputs for multi channel you get all benefits from the HD Audio? Sorry but no real ideas, looks like an outboard device is gaining a market while people hang onto their gear before going all HDMI.


----------



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

I've heard of people using a Behringer Patchbay for this purpose. At $50, not a huge investment.


----------

